# 2008 BMW 550i Before & After



## s3xyl1pz4u2nv (Dec 1, 2014)

Any ideas on what else I should do to it?


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

The 550i badge is misplaced. I would either remove it or place it in the correct position.


----------



## s3xyl1pz4u2nv (Dec 1, 2014)

I know. That bothers me too. Lol


----------

